# Hay - it's a buyer's market- October update



## lcjaynes (Jul 25, 2014)

http://www.progressiveforage.com/news/hay-market-reports/it-s-a-buyer-s-market-hay-market-report-update-for-october-2016


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Here's the link to the Aurthur, Il auction from 9/12/16:

https://www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/gx_gr312.txt(Note: this link contents will change with the next auction.)

Note the price for soybean hay in BR's!

Ralph


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Earlier in the year, hay prices were down in this area but the drought has pushed auction prices back up. Virtually no rain in central PA since the end of June. Started raining two days ago but it's too late now to do any good. Fields turned brown two months ago and there's no pasture growth. Wish I had some bales to sell.

Gary


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

How bad is the PA drought? My area of lanc county had some of the best rainfall I can remember. I know Endrow up in Lebanon said he was pretty dry. I know Perry County is bad. Anybody hear about other areas of PA? A lot of the hay at the Lancaster County auctions come from out of Lanc County...


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

PaMike said:


> How bad is the PA drought? My area of lanc county had some of the best rainfall I can remember. I know Endrow up in Lebanon said he was pretty dry. I know Perry County is bad. Anybody hear about other areas of PA? A lot of the hay at the Lancaster County auctions come from out of Lanc County...


Chester/Delaware:

Of course not nearly as bad as the south, so I'm reluctant to even speak about it for fear of being a whiner (along with not as tough, a liberal, upside-down fence post installer, and worse in football) but it only rained 2 times here after first cutting and they werent exactly soakers. So we had 2 shots of rain in 2 months.

2nd cutting was a little less than 1/2 of first cutting in tonnage for me. We had great rainfall, but it was all in April/May. First cutting was best ever for me.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Should be interesting to see what happens. Havent moved a bale here except for my regular customers..


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

My main buyer asked me to stop deliveries for 10 days.
I resume delivery tomorrow


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

It's been up and down by the week for us but it's fairly consistent. Definitely moving more hay earlier than this time last year. Small squares and big squares both. Was hoping to get some more dry hay made after the rain, but it seems like haymaking is done for the year.

Straw sales suck.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

My barns are as full as they have ever been, and right now I am busy with other projects, so I think I will just sit tight till the first hard frost...then I will try to move some hay..


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

Quite a dry area here in the western Dakotas, Montana, and Wyoming. I have sold all my hay locally rather than ship to other markets this year.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Waterway64 said:


> Quite a dry area here in the western Dakotas, Montana, and Wyoming. I have sold all my hay locally rather than ship to other markets this year.


I think you are right. I've been getting calls for my Teff from Wyoming and South Dakota. Sold a couple semi loads to both areas. So at least teff isn't being grown very well the places you mentioned.


----------

